# Skeeter Ice conditions?



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone been on skeeter lake or marina since
Monday? How much ice left of those 9inches.
Are the edges still good? 
Would be reporting myself been out of commission . Thanks


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Drove by on the way home from PA today. Nobody out at cemetery today. Ice seemed to look ok but I did not get out and check


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Will be going to hit it in the morning, will post conditions


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

We're out off the cementary, shore is a little weak but no boards needed, around 15 to 20 shanties out . 305 has 2 guys out the shoreline is much weaker there...spudding 6 to 7 inches


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

How was the bite today
Went to Medina lake, it was slow for the most part. Not much to write about. Was able to catch at least one of every species in there except walleye if they even exist in there


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Hit north of the marina crappie bite was decent also a couple fat perch but no walleye


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hey kit, how was the ice? any issues? still working but gonna be layed off this week and hopeing to hit it before the ice is gone.....your buddy dennis


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Ice good shoreline a little soft but you can find easy way on


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

good deal, thinking tues. is my last day of work gonna give it a try if ice holds up


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

You shouldn't have any issues bud we should have ice till the end of the month


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Here now off 305 ramp. Shore was solid. 6" under my feet where I'm sitting measured with tape. Another hole was 5". 15fow. Crappie are biting. No walleye yet.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya ice was good. Easy six inches. Fished south of the Causeway from sunup to 1. One nice eye, 6 bigger keeper Crappies a couple throw back crappie. A big ole fat Perch and a Bluegill. Not a bad day, it was a nice to be out.. It took a lil bit to figure out what they wanted today but when we got on the right track the fishin was pretty constant.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

fished the cemetery at skeeter today....15 fow some very nice crappie. No luck on the walleyes..hope the ice holds up this week for the weekend warrior to get back out again! Ice was 6 inches measured with tape where I was.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Is the cemetery one big area and or is it part of the roadbed, ik there are decent dropoffs just down from the roadbed, are those drops also part of the cemetery area? Thx


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Where is the cemetery area I read all about? Is it easy to get to from rte 305?


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Here now off 305 ramp. Shore was solid. 6" under my feet where I'm sitting measured with tape. Another hole was 5". 15fow. Crappie are biting. No walleye yet.


Thanks doc I'm out tomorrow.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

kit carson said:


> You shouldn't have any issues bud we should have ice till the end of the month


Thanks Kit


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Osmerus said:


> Ya ice was good. Easy six inches. Fished south of the Causeway from sunup to 1. One nice eye, 6 bigger keeper Crappies a couple throw back crappie. A big ole fat Perch and a Bluegill. Not a bad day, it was a nice to be out.. It took a lil bit to figure out what they wanted today but when we got on the right track the fishin was pretty constant.


You walked off the causeway?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Tap that bass said:


> Is the cemetery one big area and or is it part of the roadbed, ik there are decent dropoffs just down from the roadbed, are those drops also part of the cemetery area? Thx


Cemetery is on the East side of the lake at the end of Main Street in Cortland. This is north of the dam but south of the causeway. Guys fish not only the sunken bridge but the creek channel that runs thru.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Eyecrosser said:


> Where is the cemetery area I read all about? Is it easy to get to from rte 305?


It’s just a mile up the road. Very easy to get too and lots of parking. It looked like a Walmart parking lot yesterday. At least a 100 vehicles. It’s called cemetery, because it’s right next to a cemetery haha. 

I took a couple screen shots of the area. One is just a general reference to 305. If you’re going west on 305 towards the lake, turn right at the light instead of going straight towards the 305 boat ramp. Make the first left. When you are forced to turn right, the parking lot is on your left. The second pic is zoomed in on the area. Red line is the road bed which extends straight out from the north end of the lot. Other pics were from yesterday on the ice. The amount of cars doubled by the afternoon.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here,,, I'll make it really easy for ya. 
Fish BOTH sides of the sunken roadbed,,, all the way across!

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...df37fe05394bde!8m2!3d41.3733823!4d-80.7491563


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool view of the roadbed! Hopefully this snow will make the ice less treacherous. Strap broke on my cleats and yesterday was tough. Caught 8 crappie in 20fow just north of roadbed. No walleye...still looking to get a walleye this year.

Thanks for all the info


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Cool view of the roadbed! Hopefully this snow will make the ice less treacherous. Strap broke on my cleats and yesterday was tough. Caught 8 crappie in 20fow just north of roadbed. No walleye...still looking to get a walleye this year.
> 
> Thanks for all the info


It was a skating rink yesterday!

Do you know how much snow fell in Cortland? I'm hoping enough to help insulate the ice through this rain coming tonight and tomorrow. More rain forecasted for Friday. I really want to get out again next weekend and do an evening fish. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Locally about 2 inches of snow. Almost two inches of rain since last Wednesday.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

wetwork said:


> You walked off the causeway?


Ya we walked off from there. Parking lot was mostly full by 10:00am.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

South of causeway today noon-6:00
Keeper perch 8 crappie small walleye
Let a LM bass go for Sunny in spring


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks mader and db for the great info in the last several posts. Should really help any newbies to the Lake!(learning curve reduced from "years" to minutes!!) Now if someone(DB?) would post the Marina and buoyline to complete the search! Driving around and looking for "full" lots and shanty towns works good as well. Though a great start, "catching" them is NOT guaranteed! My tip, fish near "bottom" 90% of your time.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Anybody out today? How much ice do we have


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment 293631












Marina, buoy line, and 305 ramp @ imagination station.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

6 to 7 inches in southwest corner. I'm in 12 to 17 fow. Only had one lost fish on tip up. Marking fish but nothing is biting


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

BudIce said:


> South of causeway today noon-6:00
> Keeper perch 8 crappie small walleye
> Let a LM bass go for Sunny in spring


bass are very good eating out of cold water,we keep them every spring


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

drsteelhead said:


> 6 to 7 inches in southwest corner. I'm in 12 to 17 fow. Only had one lost fish on tip up. Marking fish but nothing is biting


Thanks for the update! I was hoping that the ice would survive. Pretty impressive really since there was about that much yesterday evening. I caught two keeper crappie on a dead stick with pin min and minnow. Marked lots of fish in the two hours I was out. 

Going to cool off again tomorrow and then warm up again Thursday and Friday, but they at least called the rain off at the end of the week. If we get through this week, we should have ice for the rest of the month. And to think fishing after last week was very questionable.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Got very busy around 4. Landed over a dozen crappie a couple real nice ones. Couldn't keep a minnow on my jig. Had a bunch of Misses on my tip ups


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the reports. Hope to get out this weekend again and will add to the discussion if I do. 

Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just left the cemetery area. Still 7 inches where I fished. Got 6 crappies, 2 perch, and a gill. Fished 15ft water.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

chaunc said:


> Just left the cemetery area. Still 7 inches where I fished. Got 7 crappies, 2 perch, and a gill. Fished 15ft water.


Great news! How was the shore ice?

Somebody left a plank by the tree Monday when I went out. I don’t think it was completely necessary then but I used it. Shore wasn’t spectacular then lol.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

chaunc said:


> Just left the cemetery area. Still 7 inches where I fished. Got 7 crappies, 2 perch, and a gill. Fished 15ft water.


You are the man


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

fmader said:


> Great news! How was the shore ice?
> 
> Somebody left a plank by the tree Monday when I went out. I don’t think it was completely necessary then but I used it. Shore wasn’t spectacular then lol.


Look like its some wetwork in the morning lol


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I also fished the cemetery today. Started around 12:30 SW in 16-21ft. Caught one Crappie. Moved about a half mile to the north and caught 7 more Crappie. Everywhere I drilled had 6-7” of ice. I didn’t seem like the fish were too active today.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

A little late taking the pic.


----------



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

fmader said:


> It’s just a mile up the road. Very easy to get too and lots of parking. It looked like a Walmart parking lot yesterday. At least a 100 vehicles. It’s called cemetery, because it’s right next to a cemetery haha.
> 
> I took a couple screen shots of the area. One is just a general reference to 305. If you’re going west on 305 towards the lake, turn right at the light instead of going straight towards the 305 boat ramp. Make the first left. When you are forced to turn right, the parking lot is on your left. The second pic is zoomed in on the area. Red line is the road bed which extends straight out from the north end of the lot. Other pics were from yesterday on the ice. The amount of cars doubled by the afternoon.


Hey fmader... is this a phone app you are using for these map pictures in your previous post?


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Jumbo said:


> Hey fmader... is this a phone app you are using for these map pictures in your previous post?


Hey Jumbo,

Yes. It's called Navionics Boating USA. It's $15. I just bought it a couple of months ago, but so far, I love it. It's far superior to the hinky $10 fish ohio app that I have. I'm anxious to try it out in the boat. It's great for ice fishing, because you can pin point exactly where you want to be and the depth. At Mosquito, the depth has been probably +/- 6". Which Mosquito's depth stays pretty consistent year round. Milton was off by 7' because they drop it to winter pool. However, you can make the adjustment within the app to reflect that change. It also has pretty good structure markings in it too. Some lakes are more detailed than other. Mosquito is pretty well detailed with road beds, bridges, culverts and such. The contours are down to the foot. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

fmader said:


> Hey Jumbo,
> 
> Yes. It's called Navionics Boating USA. It's $15. I just bought it a couple of months ago, but so far, I love it. It's far superior to the hinky $10 fish ohio app that I have. I'm anxious to try it out in the boat. It's great for ice fishing, because you can pin point exactly where you want to be and the depth. At Mosquito, the depth has been probably +/- 6". Which Mosquito's depth stays pretty consistent year round. Milton was off by 7' because they drop it to winter pool. However, you can make the adjustment within the app to reflect that change. It also has pretty good structure markings in it too. Some lakes are more detailed than other. Mosquito is pretty well detailed with road beds, bridges, culverts and such. The contours are down to the foot. I highly recommend it.


Great stuff...Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Would like to go to Mosquito tomorrow. Any idea how bad shore ice is and what thickness rest of ice?


----------



## Fencemaster (Feb 4, 2015)

Went out by cemetery. Little slushy for 50 yards but good ice. Covered a large area punched a bunch of holes. All about 6”. Went to harbor. Ice was sketchy. Went out south of causeway. Stay more west. Found 2” of ice 1/4 mile out in front of opening. East is wide open. Careful going out of causeway. Friends leg went through at shore on our way coming back. No luck only marked a few fish. No bites. Better luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

No luck today. No issues getting on the ice at the cemetery and a good 6”. Lots of lookers but nothing on the ice. Trying again in the morning.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saturday 2/16 6am: Couldnt get on the ice at Imagination Station., went to the Cemetary instead. Later in the afternoon, the shoreline ice thickened & guys were able to gto on from Imagination Station.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

INK wish I knew you where there would of lined to of finally met you , how you do today


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

IBJ


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just made a post in Hardwater Forum


----------

